# Will we see it coming?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, 
I think when TSHTF it might be all at once. But there will be a calm before the storm. Most sheep won't have a clue. 
But the people that are awake and waiting will start battening down the hatches.

The internet goes down ,,,,,,Then the cell phones,,,,,,,, Most People will be holding there cell phone up in the air

while turning it and complaining about the service. Oh,, No internet? Sorry the banks can't open till it's fixed. 

This might take as long as three days to happen. At this moment what would you do? 

And what do you think the sheep will do? -remember we have good sheep and bad sheep 

I'm sure the TV will be telling everyone to relax it's OK,, just a small problem with the internet 
and it may necessary to shut off the electric (but only for a short amount of time 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,should have told them to keep the change people


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

RPT: Small-Scale Attack on U.S. Power Grid Could Cause Nationwide Blackout | Fox News Insider


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad sheep.
the infidel your imam warned you about.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

My power went out this month, it was a local event,

But my freezers, my refrigerator and my well kept working, that is a win in my book.

did I mention I am on a septic system?

Most of us will suffer in that situation.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

In some ways this environment is less bountiful, but it's easier to live in shtf? The forest was great, but it got so full and "lord of the flies" already that we knew that was not a good place to be at all, let alone in bad times.
I think the main event will be quick, with all the suprise they can manage but like you, I see it unfolding over about three days. Day 1, can't access bank. Day 3, and never will again.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

oddapple said:


> In some ways this environment is less bountiful, but it's easier to live in shtf? The forest was great, but it got so full and "lord of the flies" already that we knew that was not a good place to be at all, let alone in bad times.
> I think the main event will be quick, with all the suprise they can manage but like you, I see it unfolding over about three days. Day 1, can't access bank. Day 3, and never will again.


Thank you for telling us where you actually live, most people don't do that as they open themselves to attacks.

That being said if you think that power out in SW New Mexico is going to be a "wait 3 days and continue as normal"

You are fooling yourself

As are most of the "I don't live anywhere" on this site!

OMG people get to a place where you can at least get water!!!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You will have to be on your toes. Will someone be able to sneak in and take advantage of you before you know what's going on?? Before you have your defenses up or are aware. Especially if they know you are a prepper. "I KNOW" that is the plan for some of my neighbors.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Rome was not built in a day and it was not destroyed in a day either, We are on a path to destruction right now and if things don't change IT will happen but its not going to happen over night.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> Rome was not built in a day and it was not destroyed in a day either, We are on a path to destruction right now and if things don't change IT will happen but its not going to happen over night.


America hasn't been destroyed in a day, either. The destruction has been ongoing for years.

While there are many similarities between Rome and America, there are many dissimilarities that enable a brutal crush to be possible. Reliance on electricity and today's banking system, coupled with numerous enemies that can attack with a swiftness that certainly exceeds that of horses are a few dissimilarities. 
Being the conspiratorial-minded little tyke that I am, I also add the global corporations into the mix.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

When you see it coming that would be a great time to spend your cash while you still can. -Extra gas or what ever


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you haven't stocked up on TP keep some greenbacks for emergencies. I hope it takes a few days, but I feel it will come fast and furious.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

paraquack said:


> If you haven't stocked up on TP keep some greenbacks for emergencies. I hope it takes a few days, but I feel it will come fast and furious.


This would be the main reason I fear a meltdown... My hairy ass gets smelly without good TP and Daily showers.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Warning signs will be seen in the streets. The socialist demanding more no resources to give it.
The last weeks or days before SHTF is not the time to worry about stocking up. If you don't have it by then to late to worry about it.
For the time being your money ,your gold is worthless. Your actions and your weapons are all the count.
Why bother getting in the middle of that mess. We will quietly filter in and secure things if it gets worst we will lock it done and settle 
in for what comes next.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

will we see it coming... I hate to say this we already do

will the sheep realize the shit has hit the fan, most likely when it already has and been happening for a few days 

when the government says don't worry, that's when you should be shitting yourself


(I'm.drinking Bundy op so I'm gettin incoherent quick)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It depends on what is the cause. Will it be an attack on the grid? We won't see that coming nor will we see a major terrorist attack. 

The financial collapse of our economy? Many won't, or won't believe what their eyes tell them. I work in an office full of liberals. One day a couple of years ago, financial info was in the news hinting at the lowering of our economy and possibly the dollar. I said something about this to one of my co-workers. She said not to worry. The govt won't let that happen. Many believe that as long as the govt keeps printing money, we will be fine.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Oh,, No internet? Sorry the banks can't open till it's fixed.


What is this based on?

Banks and other major corporations usually have their own dedicated com lines.

The internet really can't "go down"

Only parts of it will not be fully functional.

That is the whole point of Darpanet.

You would physically need to destroy a whole lot of infrastructure.

This is just a short list.

You are talking about all communications companies and satalites and telephone lines including cell to all be dead.

Even then ham radios can be used for networking or other wireless systems.

Individual sites can be knocked down but "the internet" is not able to be taken down short of taking out a whole lot of infrastructure.

There is a backbone but that is not the whole thing.

It is more so what information sources will be around not if they will be around.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I used to think that there might be a traumatic event causing an upheaval but imo the news tends to point to gradual change.

The Constitution has been all but forgotten. As Ayn Rand said, "The [U.S.] Constitution is a limitation on the government, not on private individuals ... it does not prescribe the conduct of private individuals, only the conduct of the government ... it is not a charter for government power, but a charter of the citizen's protection against the government."

Every day we read about new laws when in reality, we have had the laws we need for the past 100 years maybe.

A little tidbit I will throw out is the Federal Excise Tax on telephone service. It is small and rather insignificant, but it is an example. It was put on phone bills to pay for the Spanish American war of 1898. Still needed, no, but it brings a steady probably growing amount of revenue to the coffers. We are used to it, but it is totally bogus.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

We won't but historians will.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> We won't but historians will.


Yup, hindsight is 20/20


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Hahaha if you need "hindsight" to tell you not to put a jihad racist illegal muzzy in the white house it's too late! That's darwin!

It's not how fast it comes on. It's how long/to what extent they kill off. How long we have to manage until they reach enough of their goal to back off. The problem is with this one, they are set up to wage war on us for seven years. Like they mean to keep on until someone stops them because they're not going to tire out.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

oddapple said:


> Hahaha if you need "hindsight" to tell you not to put a jihad racist illegal muzzy in the white house it's too late! That's darwin!
> 
> It's not how fast it comes on. It's how long/to what extent they kill off. How long we have to manage until they reach enough of their goal to back off. The problem is with this one, they are set up to wage war on us for seven years. Like they mean to keep on until someone stops them because they're not going to tire out.


Mmmmm........ 7 years. Maybe the last week of Daniel? Still, it's too soon for that, or is it?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Thank you for telling us where you actually live, most people don't do that as they open themselves to attacks.
> 
> That being said if you think that power out in SW New Mexico is going to be a "wait 3 days and continue as normal"
> 
> ...


I never said anything would be normal? I said by day 3 they would know it wasn't going to be?

We don't expect water to be our chief problem at his point but we'll sure keep an eye on that!

If you want to try and use my post to blustfustamously blowhard at least read it?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Mmmmm........ 7 years. Maybe the last week of Daniel? Still, it's too soon for that, or is it?


I don't know, but the mid east is looking rumbly and that's where we expect to see the abomination of desolation. Maybe it already happened? But we always figured the temple mound was where that would occur.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The pot will boil, the frogs will think its a sauna and then it will be lights out. If you can feel the heat you'll see it coming.



budgetprepp-n said:


> Hi,
> I think when TSHTF it might be all at once. But there will be a calm before the storm. Most sheep won't have a clue.
> But the people that are awake and waiting will start battening down the hatches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When it comes if it comes will will be ready. Day or night,today or another day. We will be ready.
Today was spent preparing. Item that will be most important early on . A little range time was added on out in the snow.
When it comes it it comes full force or a minor event we will be ready.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Will we see it coming... A very important question...

If I knew or saw an event coming in time I could do lots of things..empty bank account, buy some more beans, get some more silver, fill up all the gas tanks, buy more toilet paper...

I do think we (by we I mean those that are looking for an event) will have some warning...days-not sure...hours..maybe... 

An EMP event would be a great equalizer and would not have a warning but most other events...dollar crash, pandemic, etc..we should have some time


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The big question is even if we see "it", will we recognize it as "the event"? Those of us watching have a better chance than the sheep. But we even suffer the normalcy bias sometimes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

oddapple said:


> I don't know, but the mid east is looking rumbly and that's where we expect to see the abomination of desolation. Maybe it already happened? But we always figured the temple mound was where that would occur.


But the abomination of desolation will happen during the 7 year period. Half way into to it.

_Daniel 9:27 He will confirm a covenant with many for one 'seven.' In the middle of the 'seven' he will put an end to sacrifice and offering. And at the temple he will set up an abomination that causes desolation, until the end that is decreed is poured out on him._

I too expect the temple to be on the temple mount. First they have to agree to build the Temple. What does start the 7 years is the 7 year peace agreement between Israel and the arabs.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> But the abomination of desolation will happen during the 7 year period. Half way into to it.
> 
> _Daniel 9:27 He will confirm a covenant with many for one 'seven.' In the middle of the 'seven' he will put an end to sacrifice and offering. And at the temple he will set up an abomination that causes desolation, until the end that is decreed is poured out on him._
> 
> I too expect the temple to be on the temple mount. First they have to agree to build the Temple. What does start the 7 years is the 7 year peace agreement between Israel and the arabs.


It says the peace will be confirmed...confirmed not signed... and this prince of the people to come will confirm it..and that will kick off the last 7 weeks...

in the MIDST/middle the temple will be made unclean....So the temple has to be rebuilt...

If I see a covenant/treaty confirmed by a MAN OF POWER and the even more so IF I see the temple being rebuilt... I am going to make sure I am ready for the GREAT TRIBULATION to come... of course I see the Rapture not happening until just before God pours out his Wrath (After the 6th seal)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> It says the peace will be confirmed...confirmed not signed... and this prince of the people to come will confirm it..and that will kick off the last 7 weeks...
> 
> in the MIDST/middle the temple will be made unclean....So the temple has to be rebuilt...
> 
> If I see a covenant/treaty confirmed by a MAN OF POWER and the even more so IF I see the temple being rebuilt... I am going to make sure I am ready for the GREAT TRIBULATION to come... of course I see the Rapture not happening until just before God pours out his Wrath (After the 6th seal)


I just realized that I do not think I ever welcomed you here. So, rather than sifting back through looking for an intro post, I'll just say "Hello from Minnesota" here.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> It says the peace will be confirmed...confirmed not signed... and this prince of the people to come will confirm it..and that will kick off the last 7 weeks...
> 
> in the MIDST/middle the temple will be made unclean....So the temple has to be rebuilt...
> 
> If I see a covenant/treaty confirmed by a MAN OF POWER and the even more so IF I see the temple being rebuilt... I am going to make sure I am ready for the GREAT TRIBULATION to come... of course I see the Rapture not happening until just before God pours out his Wrath (After the 6th seal)


If I see the treaty made public, I'm prepping fast and hard. I believe when the treaty happens is when he comes out of the background and let's his presence be known.

The Rapture can go either way. Many preach pre-trib. I think it's a feel good thing. I am not a pre-trib believer. I'm with you on this one.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> If I see the treaty made public, I'm prepping fast and hard. I believe when the treaty happens is when he comes out of the background and let's his presence be known.


I am with you on the prep when a treaty is made public. My prepping will go into high gear...when the temple starts to be rebuilt (people will be saying PEACE AND SAFETY) Me and My family will be heading into the woods in a location where my family hunted and fished for generations and has land...

Hank williams Jr.. "I live back in the woods you see, just the woman and the kids and dogs and me" just came to mind....lol


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

If there is a massive power grid loss. All of the nuclear power plants will have major meltdowns within a year if not sooner if power cannot be restored.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hi,
> I think when TSHTF it might be all at once. But there will be a calm before the storm. Most sheep won't have a clue.
> But the people that are awake and waiting will start battening down the hatches.
> 
> ...


You mean like it is right now all across the USA. What will the sheeple do, nothing just like they are now and all the Americans that horde guns and ammo waiting for something to tell them things are going down the drain as they slowly drowned. They say vote for so and so they will make the difference as they lie through they're teeth to get elected and yet we the people sit back and wait some more. Shits already here, but I guess it's not deep enough yet for most people to smell it as bad enough.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Why can't the nuclear power plants power themselves? Why do they need the rest of the grid?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Why can't the nuclear power plants power themselves? Why do they need the rest of the grid?


Because they are not designed to do so. There is a battery powered backup system for injection of control rods in case of emergency, but a nuke needs connection to the grid to operate efficiently and safely. It is the most impossibly complicated system that you can imagine. In this complication, there are many design flaws, at least I think they are flaws, such as, they are incapable of being self reliant.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They generate electricity, they use a small bit of electricity to run pumps and the control systems. I wouldn't think it would be difficult to back feed itself for power.


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

PaulS said:


> They generate electricity, they use a small bit of electricity to run pumps and the control systems. I wouldn't think it would be difficult to back feed itself for power.


It's not difficult and that is what power plants do. All the power that is used at the plant comes from what they are generating. But the rest of the power needs a place to go. If the grid goes down all of a sudden you have a bunch of MW and no load. This would cause the unit to trip off so it doesn't receive back feed and damage itself. Then without any other plant on the nuclear plant would have no way to start back up because it would need electricity to run controls. Sure they would have ups systems that kept the controls on for awhile but they won't last long.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

shotlady said:


> RPT: Small-Scale Attack on U.S. Power Grid Could Cause Nationwide Blackout | Fox News Insider


Don't believe you're old enough to remember the cascade effect that happened in I think it was 67 or 68 in the winter that shut down power for almost the entire east coast. Course back then a lot of folks heated homes with pot bellied oil fired stoves. So we spent the time reading by kerosene lamps. and eating the vegetables that were stored in our cellar


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Don't believe you're old enough to remember the cascade effect that happened in I think it was 67 or 68 in the winter that shut down power for almost the entire east coast. Course back then a lot of folks heated homes with pot bellied oil fired stoves. So we spent the time reading by kerosene lamps. and eating the vegetables that were stored in our cellar


Not old enough to remember it but I definitely know about it.


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

I personally don't understand why people prepare for a SPECIFIC event (i.e. EMP, attack, martial law, etc, etc, etc, etc.). Nobody, and I mean NOBODY knows what's REALLY going on (which is one of the biggest problems), or what is likely or not likely to happen. What happens, and the way it happens will be unexpected. I think most people on the Forum agree with this, so of course I'm not trying to hound anyone for pondering the infinite possibilities, I'm just saying, I try not to overthink or get in my head about what may happen and when it would happen if it does. If I gotta hunker down, God forbid something really bad does happen, so be it. Though I really have no interest in jumping the gun and WAITING for it to happen while my life passes me by. I just consistently do things to be ready incase something does happen. I prepare to live. I don't live to prepare.

Water. Food. Defense. Utility/Tools. Comfort.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It will be like the frog in a pot of water....heat it up slowly...

of course some if US already know it is happening...we are just waiting for both shoes to drop..IE-waiting for the peace treaty to be signed


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Everybody has their own scenario as to what they think will happen. One of the things we prep here for is tornado's. We live in tornado alley so this is a distinct possibility. As to other causes, well that pure conjecture. The basics are no different for whatever your possibility is. And I'm just addressing the basics in this post.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It is definitely creeping up on us. This was in Houston just a couple of days ago.

Man says apartment complex called his US flag a ?threat to Muslim community? | khou.com Houston


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nope! I just hope Im not at work when it happens, I have two backpacks in my truck-but if I have to walk home its a long 30 miles!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No. We are not seeing it coming.


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

inceptor said:


> It is definitely creeping up on us. This was in Houston just a couple of days ago.
> 
> Man says apartment complex called his US flag a ?threat to Muslim community? | khou.com Houston


WOW. Just...wow. This is truly frigging incredible. I don't even know what to say after reading this ridiculous, offensive garbage. What in the hell is going on?? This bullshit has GOT to stop. It's time to start escorting these F**CKS out of our country. If you don't agree with our way of life, fine; that's in your right, but LEAVE. This covert take-over movement is horse shit.

"What's that? You don't agree with our country's way of life? You want our country to be something different? Ok, we'll remove you then. PERIOD." There should be ZERO tolerance for this kind of garbage. I'm glad this guy said something to the press, even if it was only the local news.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Another clue?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You got that right PurkeyPilot!

BUT, the FUBAR thing is that our wonderful Federal Government is allowing more and more to stream across the border. 

Screw the muslimes, they want you dead or converted. It is a socio-political ideology of world domination and violence, especially against women and children led by sick pedophiles.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

A good read on cash is Randy Bragg in Alas Babylon by PatFrank. It's old and a bit dated, but it describes a total crash in a day and about 12 hours before the animals begin to riot and pillage.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> You got that right PurkeyPilot!
> 
> BUT, the FUBAR thing is that our wonderful Federal Government is allowing more and more to stream across the border.
> 
> Screw the muslimes, they want you dead or converted. It is a socio-political ideology of world domination and violence, especially against women and children led by sick pedophiles.


and then the same people defending them are the same people saying "white Christian males have a war on women" and want to use the safety of the children as their main driving force to take away rights of all Americans...

im not religious person (i consider myself a true agnostic. i have a lot of different thoughts...) but i spend about 95% of my time defending Christians when religion is brought up. one of the greatest aspects of growing up in America, was KNOWING that people had the freedom to do as they pleased - as long as it did not interfere with the next person's freedom. when i was a kid, i did not have to be buckled up, i did not have to sit in the back seat. now, if i want to ride a motorcycle i can be fined for not wearing a helmet (depending on what state im in)? what the hell does me wearing a helmet have to do with anything? "it's for your own safety"...i grew up KNOWING that people could make bad decisions if they wanted to...again, as long as it didnt interfere with the next person and their freedom to make their own decisions...but i digress

if muslims want to come to America for a better life, i welcome them...but i will be damned if i am dictated by another man's religion or culture.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

inceptor said:


> It is definitely creeping up on us. This was in Houston just a couple of days ago.
> 
> Man says apartment complex called his US flag a ?threat to Muslim community? | khou.com Houston


I've passed that link on to some fellow Americans down that way. Total (censored).


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

keep an eye on this!
Ebola virus outbreak is 'out of control' in West Africa - CNN.com


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

omegabrock said:


> and then the same people defending them are the same people saying "white Christian males have a war on women" and want to use the safety of the children as their main driving force to take away rights of all Americans...
> 
> im not religious person (i consider myself a true agnostic. i have a lot of different thoughts...) but i spend about 95% of my time defending Christians when religion is brought up. one of the greatest aspects of growing up in America, was KNOWING that people had the freedom to do as they pleased - as long as it did not interfere with the next person's freedom. when i was a kid, i did not have to be buckled up, i did not have to sit in the back seat. now, if i want to ride a motorcycle i can be fined for not wearing a helmet (depending on what state im in)? what the hell does me wearing a helmet have to do with anything? "it's for your own safety"...i grew up KNOWING that people could make bad decisions if they wanted to...again, as long as it didnt interfere with the next person and their freedom to make their own decisions...but i digress
> 
> if muslims want to come to America for a better life, i welcome them...but i will be damned if i am dictated by another man's religion or culture.


I do the same thing still, but There are people who have done absolutely nothing in life who seem to think they are smarter then all the rest of us and know what is best for us, and they will force it down our throats if it kills them, but they are happier if their help kills us, but we will thank them for it right before we expire.


----------

